# Tapatalk Broken?



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jun 27, 2015)

Is Tapatalk broken for other users browsing this forum? The app on my phone (Samsung Galaxy Note 3) doesn't pull in any new forum topics after June 20 for vpsBoard but works fine for others.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 4, 2015)

Can you check now? I never use Tapatalk and it seems buggy as all hell as I get this report every few months. Please let me know if the issue persists.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry to beat the dead horse again but now neither the v5 app or the Pro versions will connect here. Did you install the plugin after you did the upgrade?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2015)

Please check now.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jul 26, 2015)

Nope, still not working. 

v5 app - Network error, please try again later

pro app - failed to connect to forum, please check with forum administrator if this problem persists


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2015)

Let me submit a ticket to Tapatalk then. Their website/interface for the script indicates no connection errors. I don't use Tapatalk on my phone as I find it annoying so am unable to test it on my end. This will be resolved soon, thanks for your patience.


----------



## RLT (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol you sound like me. Hate the tapacrap but the users love it and whine if it's not installed.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-Ryan (Jul 27, 2015)

How can you hate tapatalk? It's a nice app that has all my forum sites in one place, easy to use app.

BTW I'm posting this from my phone since I just gave it a shot of removing both apps and installing the v5 app only and it just works (obviously). I figured that out when I just installed the app onto my tablet and it connected up just fine.


----------



## RLT (Jul 27, 2015)

Less then five percent of my users use it but 98 percent of the forums problem tickets are the direct result of Tapatalk. Now add in the amount of time spent trouble shooting and trying to get an response from them. Then add in the updates that break everything.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2015)

Okay, I updated the app on my phone and it works now. I've not done anything server-side other than just install it so I am not sure why it was not working previously unless the Android app was broken since it wasn't the latest version, but I can connect now.

If you still have trouble connecting via Tapatalk, please update the install on your mobile device or tablet. Should work then.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Jul 31, 2015)

> Okay, I updated the app on my phone and it works now. I've not done anything server-side other than just install it so I am not sure why it was not working previously unless the Android app was broken since it wasn't the latest version, but I can connect now.
> 
> If you still have trouble connecting via Tapatalk, please update the install on your mobile device or tablet. Should work then.


It works here. Before the upgrade I couldn't post, just read, but now it seems I can write again 

Thanks for your hard work!


----------

